# Confusion arised..help me out pls



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

dear all,
i am happy to get ur response which gives me an extra confidence of handling my monto & molly...
(1) as u all said i kept the nest bowl inside the box with straws in that & monto sat over the bowl twisted the straws and prepared the nest molly also helped him in between..but as i read tat it will give second pair of eggs 2 weeks after the first pair is hatched..so i kept 2nd bowl too but molly use to stand in it.but she didn't build rather she pooped inside the second bowl..do i need to provide the second bowl nowitself....pls clear...

(2)also molly is aggressive than monto..when she is normal she does all kissing and other love signs but once she gets angry sply when anyone holds her and then leaves her near monto she use to puff herself bows and coos and tries to scare away monto though monto also gets puff and coos but he again comes back to her and they become normal then...why is she more aggressive and he is little shy..(i know their sex as i saw monto mating molly..so no doubt n sex). pls help me out


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

You don't need second nest bowl until youngsters hatch and grow 2 weeks old.
Until Monto and Molly start laying eggs one cannot be sure what you have. Often hen behaves like cock and some cocks are gentlier in nature than some hens. Simpliest way to find out is:
No eggs = Two Cocks.
2 Eggs = Hen and Cock
4 Eggs = Two Hens


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

4 eggs, and no chicks = 2 hens. Lets hope they hatch in 18-20 days. min


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

i am having them for past one month and in the first two weeks..i keep changing the nest boxex but now it is fixed..hope they have to be monto & molly...


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't place the 2nd nest box now.....let them have a fixed one


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Why don't you just let them be, keep an eye on them and see what happens. Please don't worry yourself so.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

ok charis..i try not to worry but stll i worry cos i feel if u keep it as pet it should be just for our entertainment only..but some extra care has to be taken also on the otherside too much intervention is also wrong..k i will wait


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

if its going to happen you need to let them be , they know what they are doing so give them some space and a chance to do what they do best ... all you need to do is feed,water and keep their area clean without bothering them so much .


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

tat's correct..i think i am bothering too much let me give them some time..


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

One month is usually not enough time for the birds to settle down. Pigeons like routine and quiet place to nest. Any fuss, noise and changes around them is stressing them and that is not helping in the laying process.


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

i am keeping them in my living room only though from morning 7 to evening 7 no disturbance for them as i am at office..they will be free without any noise but once i come i use to watch tv tat too with very little sound so tat they should not get disturbed..i will try my maximum limit not to make them disturbed..


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

So, do you shift your birds at Night? after 7PM?


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

no i don't touch the nest box at all ( so no chance of moving)...i will just clean the box on sunday..i let them in the garden and lift the box clean it and place it in the same place.
here are some pics of them..


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How much are you feeding them each day?


----------



## sundar1986 (Nov 5, 2009)

it was the pic after hand feeding them some of the grains fell down from my hand ...i have a tray fully filled with millet and other grains..i don't know the quantity..but it is approx 200gms.


----------

